# advice on graco 695



## dtree (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi , i'm looking a graco sprayers and have a question about one i've found .Is 200000 litres on a graco ultramax 695 2004 alot ? It sounds alot to me bt i have no idea. Cheers


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im sorry, whats the question? 200,000 liters of what? What on earth are you asking about?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

50,000 gallons :blink:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> 50,000 gallons :blink:




I can do the math too... is he saying thats how much this sprayer has used?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

If the unit has a smart control it can tell you how many gallons it has sprayed. Other than that it is pretty much guess work. while it does not take a long time to spray a ton of paint if you look at the data label on the uniit, it will be a 1"x3" label with a part number and a serial number. the middle to numbers in the "series number" will tell you what year the sprayer was built. now you know how old it is but again have no idea how many gallons have been sprayed but you will know how old the components that do not get changed often such as the motor and control board are.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

i just reread the post and I guess you already know it was made in 2004. ooops


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea that is a lot of use. As long as the seller will discount it enough to pay for a rebuild then it would probably be a good buy. 

I wouldn't give more than $700 for one with that much wear.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a 2004 695 and it is what is now considered the premium line with the gallon counter and yes 200,000 L is a lot no matter how you slice it but the problem I have with the counter is that it also counts the water or thinner that is used for clean up so I have never paid much attention to the counter on my rig.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I wouldn't give more than $700 for one with that much wear.


I would not pay that much. you can get some good 695's with what appear to have a lot less use for less than 7 bills depending upon where you are looking.


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow 50,000 gallons in 5 years? This guy was hardcore!! Thats 27 gallons a day, 365 days a year for 5 years... Yikes! I wouldnt get this machine get one with less mileage dood!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jayfunk said:


> Wow 50,000 gallons in 5 years? This guy was hardcore!! Thats 27 gallons a day, 365 days a year for 5 years... Yikes! I wouldnt get this machine get one with less mileage dood!!



Yep it was my rig. I got the NYC contract to paint roofs white to reduce the temperature....


----------



## dtree (Dec 11, 2010)

*thanks guys*

thanks guy's i'll steer clear ,it sounded like an incredible amount. The guy seems pretty honest buy lets face it the counter is hardly going to
be adding numbers for nothing.....it said 20 000 but on the front cover
it says LTR x 10 which i assume makes it 200 000. Cheers


----------

